# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.23 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*ViP622/ViP722 - L6.23 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion*

It appears that L6.23 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.

_*Reported Fixes or new Features:*_

Closed captioning seems better.
_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_

EPG seems to not be handling jumping to OTA with subchannels properly 
_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_

 

_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be surprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

L623 has hit one of my ViP622's. No idea what is changed. Perhaps the Sound leveling audio that was discussed as coming?


----------



## codyc (Feb 25, 2008)

It appeared on my 622 this morning.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Is the SRS volume control whatsis in 6.23? Does it work?


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

I also got L623 on my 622 and I browsed through the menus and nothing has changed that I can see...so if the audio leveling is in this release it does not have a menu option to turn it on/off...and the Tech forum said it would be ON by default...and the user could turn it off...

So, waiting for any release notes as to what this version is supposed to do, or fix...


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

I got it too. I never get one of these first. Closed captioning seems better.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me only old versions - before L6.22 upgrading:



> PID=08B1h
> DownloadID:5EKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L623:*'L040'-'L621'*
> ...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Seems to me only old versions - before L6.22 upgrading:


Based on what you show you would think so, but the one of mine that got it was at L6.22 before. Even shows l622 as previous version in counters. It is the lowest receiver number of the three that I own.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

I was at 6.22, now see 6.23 this morning. I may have gotten it yesterday for all I now. What is SRS volume?

Edit: Never mind. I figured out what SRS volume control is. Nice feature, but I'm not sure it is in place yet.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DAG said:


> I was at 6.22, now see 6.23 this morning. I may have gotten it yesterday for all I now. What is SRS volume?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I figured out what SRS volume control is. Nice feature, but I'm not sure it is in place yet.


SRS volume control levels out the higher volume of sound between DD and non DD (Mostly PCM) sound. Helps eliminate SOME of those loud commercials in the middle of your programs. I can't tell if it is included on mine since my Audio receiver already has a similar feature from Audyssey. If there was suppose to be away to disable the feature then it is probably not included as there are no changes that I can see in the new menus.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Both my 622's had L622. The older one now has L623. That's the usual pattern with updates and it might be weeks before the newer old gets it. But what the heck does it do? Doesn't E* usually put out notes on new updates?


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

I noticed a change in the guide behavior. One that I don't care for.

Bring up the guide. Press in an OTA channel. The guide will select the last subchannel for that OTA channel.

For instance I enter 023-01, the guide selects 023-04. Entering 023-01, -02, -03, or -04 all select the same channel.

Not so much of a deal if your guide shows channels in descending order, since all of the subchannels will be be shown on the screen. We like the guide in ascending order, so only the last subchannel is displayed. We have to move the guide up to see the rest of the channels.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

On L623 now on our 622. Last night we started to watch a recording that was in progress. In fact it was just about the time for the recording to end. When we selected Start Over button the receiver showed the Delete Recording dialog. That is, it took Start Over as Delete. We cancelled out of that and by the time I exited the menu and went back into the DVR list, the recording had finished and the Start Over button was not available. The Start button worked as expected. This was the first time I have ever seen anything like this.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

JmC said:


> I noticed a change in the guide behavior. One that I don't care for.
> 
> Bring up the guide. Press in an OTA channel. The guide will select the last subchannel for that OTA channel.
> 
> ...


Same here

Bob


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> Based on what you show you would think so, but the one of mine that got it was at L6.22 before. Even shows l622 as previous version in counters. It is the lowest receiver number of the three that I own.


Perhaps more then one spool from different sat with different filters. This one seen on 119W.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Another confirmation here of JmC's observation.

No SRS yet, as that will appear first on the 722k. I also notice no improvements to EHD navigation.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

My wife's vip622 was upgraded overnight. Saw lots of freezing on Channel 5
(CBS) on soap opera being telecast in SD (bars on the side).


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Ray_Schwarz said:


> My wife's vip622 was upgraded overnight. Saw lots of freezing on Channel 5
> (CBS) on soap opera being telecast in SD (bars on the side).


Just to clarify, were you watching the HD Channel 5 (i.e. 005-1) or the SD Channel 5 (005) ? (It sounds the former)

And, the local channels often have glitches (freezing, etc) regardless of the receiver software. In fact, some times it is on the feed from the National CBS to the local affiliate.

So, be on the lookout for multiple repeats over several days before ascribing it to any particular cause.

This is not a criticism, more reports are better than less reports.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, 110W carry other filter what cover some of L6.22 :


> PID=08B3h
> DownloadID:5JKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L623:'L100'-'L622'
> ...


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

My 722 received this update yesterday. Perhaps a coincidence, but the 722 was not doing its jet engine impression and did not need a reboot this morning. I did a power cord reboot anyway. It'll be interesting to see what happens over the next few days.

I've already told Dish that I'm reluctantly switching to DTV when my commitment is over, so I hope that they somehow fixed the firmware to correct the problems I've been having. I'm not holding my breath, however!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RoughDobermann, in which group your 722 fall ? 5JKC or 5EKC ?


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Robert, in which group your 722 fall ? 5JKC or 5EKC ?


Who is Robert?


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

kstuart said:


> Just to clarify, were you watching the HD Channel 5 (i.e. 005-1) or the SD Channel 5 (005) ? (It sounds the former)
> 
> And, the local channels often have glitches (freezing, etc) regardless of the receiver software. In fact, some times it is on the feed from the National CBS to the local affiliate.
> 
> ...


She was watching the satelite 005 - labeled HD but often broadcasts an
SD picure with side bars during the day.

Cleared up last night.


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

P Smith said:


> RoughDobermann, in which group your 722 fall ? 5JKC or 5EKC ?


Ah. I don't know. Where can I check that? Menu-Menu screen?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, then try to match your lucky [strike]lotto ticket[/strike] SW ID/HW ID to that filters (or just post that screen with altered R00xxxx/Sxxxxx numbers - we will match those IDs ).


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Yes, then try to match your lucky [strike]lotto ticket[/strike] SW ID/HW ID to that filters (or just post that screen with altered R00xxxx/Sxxxxx numbers - we will match those IDs ).


I'm confused: should I not post the entire Receiver CA ID and Smart Card ID information?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RoughDobermann said:


> I'm confused: should I not post the entire Receiver CA ID and Smart Card ID information?


You don't ever want to post the full R00/S00 numbers anywhere, because with those numbers someone could go make changes on your account for that receiver, or deactivate it. The only reason you'd ever give out those numbers is if you already had a deactivated receiver that you were trying to sell and the potential buyer wanted to verify that it could be activated with Dish.


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:
 

> You don't ever want to post the full R00/S00 numbers anywhere, because with those numbers someone could go make changes on your account for that receiver, or deactivate it. The only reason you'd ever give out those numbers is if you already had a deactivated receiver that you were trying to sell and the potential buyer wanted to verify that it could be activated with Dish.


I see. Thank you for the knowledge and advice.

So, what part of those two numbers is required in order to ascertain whether or not I have 5JKC or 5EKC?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HW ID (like 1234LABA) and first 4 digits of R00xxxxXXXX-XX number (X - remove, x - keep )

[ Actually Stewart did exaggeration, in worst case when ppl did post whole picture of System Info screen with all the real numbers nothing haapened; 
there is no way to know your account number, street address and phone number what REQUIRE to make any changes to your account !
As to that possible "hackers" - they're always need secret key, what never been accessible by any commands.]


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

P Smith said:


> HW ID (like 1234LABA) and first 4 digits of R00xxxxXXXX-XX number (X - remove, x - keep )


R008355XXXX-XX

and

my Smart Card ID looks nothing like that. It's S1928XXXXXX-XX where X = a number.

By HW ID, do you mean the Bootstrap?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RoughDobermann said:


> R008355XXXX-XX
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Yes. No need for smart card id ( it required for Dish only ).

Looks like it fall into 5JKC : '1[0-8]30'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TVWYZ245].': {ViP722} R0050462129-R0084251009


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Yes. No need for smart card id ( it required for Dish only ).
> 
> Looks like it fall into 5JKC : '1[0-8]30'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TVWYZ245].': {ViP722} R0050462129-R0084251009


Okay, Bootstrap is 1430RJ2B

I did notice an odd and never seen before thing today. Turned on my Onkyo receiver and Samsung LCD and the TV displayed "Mode not supported." Had to reboot the 722 to make audio and video come back. Sure sounds like HDMI incompatibility, and perhaps that was/is the case ever since Dish went from 618 to 622? I tried turning both the TV and Onkyo off and back on multiple times with no change. Only a reboot of the 722 restored video and audio.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> [ Actually Stewart did exaggeration, in worst case when ppl did post whole picture of System Info screen with all the real numbers nothing haapened;
> there is no way to know your account number, street address and phone number what REQUIRE to make any changes to your account !
> As to that possible "hackers" - they're always need secret key, what never been accessible by any commands.]


Perhaps a slight exaggeration on my part, but better to be safe than sorry. If you don't ever post your R00/S00 numbers then it is highly unlikely that your receiver would be hacked. Why tempt fate?

Just because "nothing happened" doesn't mean it is a good idea. I crossed the street without looking once, and nothing happened... but I wouldn't recommend it on a regular basis!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Perhaps a slight exaggeration on my part, but better to be safe than sorry. If you don't ever post your R00/S00 numbers then it is highly unlikely that your receiver would be hacked. Why tempt fate?
> 
> Just because "nothing happened" doesn't mean it is a good idea. I crossed the street without looking once, and nothing happened... but I wouldn't recommend it on a regular basis!


Well, not slight, but real - see the post above. Did you missed my points ? I'll repeat again. [street example don't works here, please]

Address, account, phone - you'll need to change your subscription.
Hidden key - for hack !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RoughDobermann said:


> Okay, Bootstrap is 1430RJ2B
> 
> I did notice an odd and never seen before thing today. Turned on my Onkyo receiver and Samsung LCD and the TV displayed "Mode not supported." Had to reboot the 722 to make audio and video come back. Sure sounds like HDMI incompatibility, and perhaps that was/is the case ever since Dish went from 618 to 622? I tried turning both the TV and Onkyo off and back on multiple times with no change. Only a reboot of the 722 restored video and audio.


Bingo ! See how your data matching:
'*1*[0*-*8]*30*'&'*RJ*[BCHJ-LNP-TVWYZ*2*45]*.*': {ViP722} R0050462129-R0084251009


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I think I might have received this update on my 722 last night. Twice today when watching live TV, the satellite signal will drop out and won't come back unless I change the channel. Once on Animal Planet HD and again on Boomerang some time later. Also the guide seems a little off center vertically, I don't remember a portion of the last row being obscured by the bottom of my TV. Not enough for it to effect reading the text, but it's a change none the less.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wouldn't be pressing menu twice reveal if you really got new version ?


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chevy1965 said:


> I got it too. I never get one of these first. Closed captioning seems better.


Forget what I said. No fixes for cc. Still see the buffer not clearing on the screen completely and strings of missing characters. Still would love to see a one button cc toggle


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Chevy1965 said:


> Forget what I said. No fixes for cc. Still see the buffer not clearing on the screen completely and strings of missing characters. Still would love to see a one button cc toggle


I know what you mean, I use the one button cc toggle on my LG blu-ray player because sometimes the music or background is so loud that it's hard to hear the dialog. It would be great to have the same on the 622/722.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone know what the engineers at Dish think this release is supposed to fix or improve?


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Does anyone know what the engineers at Dish think this release is supposed to fix or improve?


Yes, someone knows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I did finally get it at some point on my ViP622... and I can't tell any difference. If it was largely bug fixes, then it's possible I wasn't experiencing any of the related bugs that it was intended to fix.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

kstuart said:


> Yes, someone knows.


Yeah but is it Larry, Darrel or Darrel?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*Moderate Note:* Please don't post full Receiver IDs or Smart Cards. Partials are OK but full ones I deleted. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

Trick Play seems to be ok now. On L622, it would sometimes go to the beginning of the buffer or the end of the buffer if you hit the Skip Fwd / Skip Back too quickly. Doesn't seem like too many people are getting this or maybe nobody is noticing a difference. Both my 722's updated.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I got 623 last week on my vip622. Seems like a lot of my dvr'd events are real "juddery" and jerky now visually. I did both a soft and hard reboot. Audio is fine but the picture will freeze like a 10th of a second every few seconds - enough to make you seasick! Doesn't happen on all the events and I haven't made a note of which ones it seems to happening with the most but I've noticed it on both hd stuff and non-hd stuff.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Let me rephrase my previous question.

Does anyone _in this Forum_ know what the engineers at Dish think this release is supposed to fix or improve and, if so, could they share that information with us?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Let me rephrase my previous question.
> 
> Does anyone _in this Forum_ know what the engineers at Dish think this release is supposed to fix or improve and, if so, could they share that information with us?


Hate to say it... but Dish seems to be one of those companies (I've worked for some) that don't always tell you what is different when they update firmware.


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, it looks like 6.23 has fixed my 722's jet engine fan issue. However, every morning, I have no audio or video (TV says 'No Signal'). In anger this morning, I repeatedly pressed the 'SAT power' button on my Dish remote. The green and amber lights on the front of the 722 would turn on and off. Then, after about ten times pressing the power button on and off, audio magically came on. So, I kept going, and after about another five cycles, I suddenly had video.

It's almost comical at this point.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One hard reboot may have fixed everything.


----------



## billypritchard (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't if this is related to an update, but this morning my 622 was endlessly trying to reboot and was never starting up. The drive would spin, the green light would come on for a bit, then it would go off. Repeat cycle, the receiver never got the stage where it would get the signal. I unplugged it, gave it a minute, tried again. Same thing. So now it's unplugged while I'm at work.

Seemed like it might be related to a download at the 3am time it normally reboots. Any advice?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Could be a coincidence.

Could be this afternoon it will be AOK.

Could be the download did not load properly and the receiver may have to be replaced.


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chevy1965 said:


> Trick Play seems to be ok now. On L622, it would sometimes go to the beginning of the buffer or the end of the buffer if you hit the Skip Fwd / Skip Back too quickly. Doesn't seem like too many people are getting this or maybe nobody is noticing a difference. Both my 722's updated.


I take it back. Trick Play is still broken. Skipping back sometimes takes you back ten minutes if you hit it too fast. Really annoying. I guess we are back to trying to figure out anything new/fixed in this release.


----------



## billypritchard (Aug 8, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> Could be a coincidence.
> 
> Could be this afternoon it will be AOK.
> 
> Could be the download did not load properly and the receiver may have to be replaced.


When I got home I tried again, and it was still endlessly trying to reboot, so I called tech support, who basically had me try plugging it in the outlet instead of the power strip, then told me they would replace it.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Trick play definitely has major issues again in 6.23, at least for me, when hitting the reverse button.

I've had several instances where the reverse skip refuses to back over a point in the program, so I have to use regular reverse (each hit of the button no matter how many I do just skips back to the same point) and also several where I hit forward skip one or two many times and when I hit reverse skip I ended up 30 or more *minutes* back in the program&#8230;


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

Has hitting the swap button without PIP always switched to the 2nd tuner? I always used PIP and then swap in the past to switch to the 2nd tuner.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Chevy1965 said:


> Has hitting the swap button without PIP always switched to the 2nd tuner? I always used PIP and then swap in the past to switch to the 2nd tuner.


As far back as I can remember it has. Also, hitting "Position" on the remote will always go to side-by-side if you hit it instead of PiP to invoke the view.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

JmC said:


> I noticed a change in the guide behavior. One that I don't care for.
> 
> Bring up the guide. Press in an OTA channel. The guide will select the last subchannel for that OTA channel.
> 
> ...


While fat fingering in an channel this morning I found that you will go to 023-01 if you enter 023 1. Don't enter the leading "0" in the subchannel number.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

kucharsk said:


> Trick play definitely has major issues again in 6.23, at least for me, when hitting the reverse button.
> 
> I've had several instances where the reverse skip refuses to back over a point in the program, so I have to use regular reverse (each hit of the button no matter how many I do just skips back to the same point) and also several where I hit forward skip one or two many times and when I hit reverse skip I ended up 30 or more *minutes* back in the program&#8230;


Ditto for us - trick play has really been annoying while trying to use it during football.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dbconsultant said:


> Ditto for us - trick play has really been annoying while trying to use it during football.


That's the reason I use OTA for football/baseball. If you can receive OTA channels, the trick plays work great.
Looks like your location is a little "iffy" for OTA.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Got L6.23 last night. Haven't a clue what's changed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

as all of us


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> as all of us


Did 6.23 go out to all 622 & 722?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Tulsa1 said:


> Did 6.23 go out to all 622 & 722?


My 722 received the update this morning.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My 722 received it this morning and I'm normally pretty late in the update schedule. Did a hard reboot and it seems fine.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Got mine yesterday at some point. Haven't noticed anything different. Will do a hard reboot just to make sure everything is good.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Strange......my 622 got it but not my 722


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tulsa1 said:


> Strange......my 622 got it but not my 722


You should know from past posts how dish creating groups for new FW.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

It's on both my 622s now. I still don't know what it was supposed to do.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hiting guide to switch between favorites is not working. Every day I have to set this up so that guide botto will work.


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

RASCAL01 said:


> Hiting guide to switch between favorites is not working. Every day I have to set this up so that guide botto will work.


Are you sure you are set up for Guide Popup? Mine works correctly.

Menu / 8 / 2 / Guide Popup


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BillJ said:


> It's on both my 622s now. I still don't know what it was supposed to do.


Current spool at 110W/tp21:


> PID=08B3h
> DownloadID:5LKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L623:'L100'-'L622'
> ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So what we know about the purpose of this update so far is:


> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters


I wonder what it's filtering?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those filters just allow to target specific devices by selecting BootStrap and SW versions and by receiver IDs.
In this case: new SW will be accepted by DVR with current versions in a range L100...L622.
Why there are two lines ? Because SW spooling by independent chunks - this time it carry two parts; see 922 for example: firmware and browser.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I experienced a problem tonight I have never had before L6.23.

I set the CBS Monday night comedies to record in two one hour blocks by extending the timer for "How I Met Your Mother" by 30 minutes and the timer for "Two and a Half Men" by 30 minutes. I know I set them correctly. I just happened to notice that "How I Met Your Mother" was recorded for just the half hour, no extension. I checked the timer for "Two and a Half Men" which was recording and it showed no extension. So I set a timer for "Big Bang Theory" tonight.

I then went to the timer for "HIMYM" for next week. I tried adding the 30 minutes. The setting appeared to take. I backed all the way out of the menus. I then went back in, and no extra 30 minutes added onto "HIMYM" next week.

I've never had this happen before. Is anyone else experiencing this problem?

Obviously, I'll have to check other recordings this week as I tend to record shows like "Grey's Anatomy" with an extra 60 minutes to record "Private Practice." Otherwise I lose a bit of the end of "Grey's" because ABC schedules it one minute over and Dish has no way to deal with "Private Practice" beginning one minute late so you cannot force a 9:00 show to end at 10:01 because the 10:01 show cannot be set except for 10:00, one minute early.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin, I encountered that problem 2 or 3 versions ago. I gave up and started setting manuals to record blocks. PITA I know but at least it worked. Haven't tried with 6.23. Maybe I will just to see what happens.

These mystical, magical boxes never cease to amaze me. Everything works right for some folks until a FW update that breaks something on some boxes. Yet it will repair other problems on other boxes.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Obviously, I'll have to check other recordings this week as I tend to record shows like "Grey's Anatomy" with an extra 60 minutes to record "Private Practice." Otherwise I lose a bit of the end of "Grey's" because ABC schedules it one minute over and Dish has no way to deal with "Private Practice" beginning one minute late so you cannot force a 9:00 show to end at 10:01 because the 10:01 show cannot be set except for 10:00, one minute early.


If you set the timers for shows on the same channel with the default settings - start 1 min early, end 3 min late - both shows will record with no problem and if Grey's runs over the overage will be on the Private Practice recording.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

olguy said:


> These mystical, magical boxes never cease to amaze me. Everything works right for some folks until a FW update that breaks something on some boxes. Yet it will repair other problems on other boxes.


+++1

I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

plasmacat;23:5929081 said:


> If you set the timers for shows on the same channel with the default settings - start 1 min early, end 3 min late - both shows will record with no problem and if Grey's runs over the overage will be on the Private Practice recording.


Except if it were at the end of "Gone with the Wind" then Rhett's words in italics would be lost as the recorder switched: ""Frankly, my dear, _I don't give a damn_." But I'd get to see him walk out the door and Scarlett's face as he leaves.

When I'm recording other programming simultaneously and "Grey's Anatomy" runs to 10:01, the recording shuts down at 9:59:40 and "Private Practice" starts at 10:00:20 and the most important words in the "Grey's" episode occurred between 9:59:50 to 10:00:10.

I've asked Dish to give us the ability to adjust times to start late and end early in one minute increments since they haven't designed a system to handle the guide. For instance, Zap2It, a Tribune Company web site, clearly indicates that the Dish guide could contain the correct information:








But our Dish guide system assumes the 1990 network scheduling model that everything starts and ends on the hour, or at least on the 5 minute mark. It simply shows "Grey's" ending at 10:00 and "Private Practice" beginning at 10:00. Based on experience, I've learned that if some show runs to 3 minutes after the hour, the Dish guide system will set the break between shows at the 5 minutes after the hour mark. So they are getting the right info from the Tribune folks but can't handle it.

With that said, this morning when I deleted the original timers which were set before I received L6.23, I was able to reset them with the extra 30 minutes. Who knows why? I did do a hard reboot after getting the update, but something glitched around those two timers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

olguy said:


> These mystical, magical boxes never cease to amaze me. Everything works right for some folks until a FW update that breaks something on some boxes. Yet it will repair other problems on other boxes.


The *cheapest components* aren't always from the same manufacturer and thus the units contain parts from different sources that may behave differently than originally spec'd. IMO, of course.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Well last night was a good example of what works for me using the default settings. I recorded House, Fringe and Heroes simultaneously. House went a little over and the overage was picked up on the Fringe recording.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

plasmacat said:


> Well last night was a good example of what works for me using the default settings. I recorded House, Fringe and Heroes simultaneously. House went a little over and the overage was picked up on the Fringe recording.


It worked fine for me also because there was no dialogue where perhaps 5 key words would be lost. But there was a slight break in the scene within "House" between the end of the "House" recording and the beginning of the "Fringe" recording which contained the end of the "House" episode.

Maybe you understand something I don't, but I really don't see how it could be possible not to lose about 4 seconds while one recording shuts down and the other turns on unless one's using receiver 1 and the other receiver 2.

On the other hand, if I could have extended "House" 1 minute and started Fringe 1 minute late, there would be no risk of losing anything important. Why that option doesn't exist is beyond my understanding because it theoretically should be so easy to alter the code. Of course, theoretically and realistically are different.:sure:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool (much wider, all serial numbers):



> PID=08B1h
> DownloadID:5MKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L623:'AAA1'-'DVC1','L040'-'L622'
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone else detected a change in the Seagate EHD drive behavior since L6.23? 

I've been tracking this for a couple of days:

The other night, and again last night, I forgot to turn off my Seagate so I could reboot it before using it. At any rate, I was able both times to delete and transfer programs from/to it without re-booting. I've never been able to do this before.

Night-before-last, I left the EHD on intentionally to see if the drive would lose its smarts overnight. Sure enough, I had to re-boot it again that following morning (empty file menu). I don't know if that was caused by the EHD's timer or my 622 re-booting after the nightly update.

Still looking into it.

Anyone else?


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

The problem that I have now is that I can not use the guide button to switch favorites. I have to fix this daily.:nono2:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RASCAL01 said:


> The problem that I have now is that I can not use the guide button to switch favorites. I have to fix this daily.:nono2:


I haven't seen that problem, _RASCAL_, but I might just not be hitting the right key sequence.

The only problem I experience repeatedly is when I create a timer and then decide to change its Priority. The Timer list comes up - defaulting to the first timer, as usual - but then more often than not, the list freezes on the first timer and won't scroll to the bottom. It will let me exit the list and try again - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes it is set up correctly...but I have to do it each day. What a pain. I did not have a problem before this update.


----------



## melp (Oct 16, 2006)

Ever since the L623 download to my 622vip, I've experienced receiver lockup 2-3 times a week at 5:14pm, with system in dual mode and usually tuned to espn. Both channels lockup. I'm running two other receivers 625 and 211k on a DPP44 switch, and neither of those have a problem. Dish did not respond to an email until I called customer service and their fix was to send out a new receiver. Since it was time specific, I'm not sure it was an equipment problem. After a manual front panel reset, the system will return to programming following a 5 minute reboot.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

EHD recordings gone- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171321&highlight=ehd+recording

Very serious, call it in with the number in the thread if it happens to you- and it probably will!


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

melp said:


> Ever since the L623 download to my 622vip, I've experienced receiver lockup 2-3 times a week at 5:14pm, with system in dual mode and usually tuned to espn. Both channels lockup. I'm running two other receivers 625 and 211k on a DPP44 switch, and neither of those have a problem. Dish did not respond to an email until I called customer service and their fix was to send out a new receiver. Since it was time specific, I'm not sure it was an equipment problem. After a manual front panel reset, the system will return to programming following a 5 minute reboot.


I seem to have a similar issue around the same time of day. It is usually between 1630 and 1800, 3 - 4 times a week. Our recorded program(s) will have two entries when we sit down to watch. We are in single mode and using one timer to record a show at 1600 - 1700 and then another 1700 - 1800. Both timers are for satellite channels and not OTA. Today, my wife reported it spontaneously rebooted a little after 1800 before I got home. When I was playing back a recording, the box froze with a single line of CC frozen on the screen and the 622 would not respond to any commands from the remote. The recording was still playing fine. The sound was in time with the person speaking. The box just stopped responding to the remote. I performed a soft reset and all has been fine. This is the first time we were watching it while it locked up. It may be locking up and after a certain amount of time rebooting. Typically, we hear the box reboot from the kitchen while we are preparing/eating supper (that's dinner for non-southerners). The "random" reboots have been happening for a couple or three weeks. A couple of the days we heard it reboot, I surmised the box just lost the signal because of rain clouds, but it was clear and sunny this afternoon.

I have had the L6.23 for at least a month, if not longer. I think I will try a hard reboot before my recordings start tonight. I haven't performed one since L6.23 came on my ViP622 receiver. I do a soft reset once a week just for kicks and giggles.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Noticed I got 623 on my VIP722. Seems to have cured my every morning endless boot cycle. Reciever has been running real good last couple of weeks.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Quick question before we start to leave 6.23 behind for 6.25 ... 

a) I just noticed this, and I *know* previous revs weren't like this: when I'm watching a show I'm recording, but I'm behind, when I hit cancel to see how much time is left, it tells me the time left in the actual show recording, not the time left in the show in regards what I've watched and what is left for me to view. I think I remember people seeing this?

b) Let's say I want to record a sporting event for viewing later on. Previously, and I'm positive about this too: when the recording started, it would start on TV2 and not mess with TV1 or whatever I'm watching live. But with this rev, let's say my kids are watching a recorded cartoon, when they go back to live mode, it goes to the channel that's being recorded, not the channel the receiver was set to before my kids started watching their cartoon. ... So if I'm not careful, I'd see the score, and my day would be ruined. This changed, but I can't remember anyone else noticing it?

I'm in single user mode, and I have TV2 set up for recordings.


----------

